# Kabelfarben im Maschinenbau



## Poer (17 Januar 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich hab mich hier registriert da ich aktuell nicht so ganz weiß wo hinten und wo vorne ist.

Fangen wir von ganz vorne an. Ich bin gelernter Mechatroniker und habe in meiner Lehre gelernt welche Kabelfarbe wozu genutzt wird. Selbstverständlich ist mir bewusst, dass im Schaltschrankbau und Maschinenbau sich auch gerne mal unterscheidet (je nach Firma). Ich arbeite aktuell in einer Firma die Automatisierte Lagersysteme / Transportsysteme entwickelt und baut.

In der Firma herrscht totale uneinigkeit was die Kabelfarben angeht und ich bin etwas verwirrt. Wir arbeiten größtenteils immer mit 48V und 24V DC. Laut dem Elektromeister (andere Abteilung) sollen wir uns an die Norm (DIN EN 60204-1) halten (Hellblau N und Grün / Gelb PE, ansonsten den empfehlungen folgen).

dunkelblau Steuerspannung DC
schwarz
Hauptstromkreise / Leistung nach dem Hauptschalter 
hellblauNeutralleiter 
grün/gelb
Schutzleiter 



Ein alter Kollege in der Abteilung meint das sei falsch, man nehme allgemein im Maschinenbau nur doppeltisolierte Leitungen (alle Schwarz und mit Zahlen beschriftet, eventuell noch mit Grün / Gelben draht). Sofern das nicht möglich sei, muss man sowohl für Plus als auch für Minus Dunkelblau nehmen . Das hat mich persönlich bis jetzt am meisten verwirrt. 

Nun folgende Fragen:

Welche Kabelfarben gelten im Maschinenbau und stimmt es, dass man nur doppeltisolierte Leitungen verwenden darf? Wir haben schon Maschinen mit Einzeladern verkabelt ohne Kabelkanal o.ä. und haben nur Kabelstränge mit Kabelbindern / Klebeschellen zusammengebastelt da die Platzverhältnisse weder Kabelkanal noch doppeltisolierte Leitungen zulassen.

Gruß und schönen Abend


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2020)

Hallo, und willkommen im Forum,

also zunächst mal heisst es Leitung und nicht Kabel.
Die Kabelfarben, die Du beschreibst, sind die der Einzeladern der Schaltschrankver"kabelung" 8) 
Au Backe, welche Wortklauberei...

Dein alter Kollege, was ist alt, mein Sohn , meint mehradrige Steuerleitungen mit numerierten Adern,
welche alle schwarz sind, außer dem PE, welcher tätä, grüngelb ist und insgesamt ist da ein Mantel drumrum.

Empfehle die Lektüre von Tabellenbüchern...

Und ich glaube, ihr redet aneinander vorbei, was die Ver"kabelung" von Schaltschränken und Leitungsverlegung
in der Maschine angeht.

Die Farben, die Du aus der 60204 zitierst, stimmen als solche...


----------



## Poer (17 Januar 2020)

Hi Tommi,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bezeichne ihn vorsichtig mal als alt weil er schon seit längerer Zeit in Rente sein könnte aber nicht geht .

Ich habe Tabellen- und Fachkundebuch bereits durgeblättert viel hab ich dazu aber nicht gefunden. Im Fachkundebuch sind nur die Farben von PE und N aufgelistet, da diese von der VDE festgelegt sind. 

Schlauer bin ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht geworden . Einsicht in die DIN EN 60204-1 hab ich leider nicht, diese bezieht sich ja auf " Sicherheit von Maschinen – Elektrische Ausrüstungen von Maschinen – Teil 1" nur finde ich immer wieder die gleichen Farben im Internet die angeblich in genau dieser DIN stehen. Gelten diese Farben nun nur für den Schaltschrankbau oder auch für den Maschinenbau?

Wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei, das war jetzt nur irgendwie falsch formuliert. Das war eine separate Frage die aufgekommen ist. Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit ihm und er meinte sofern kein Kabelkanal o.ä. vorhanden ist, sei das verlegen von Einzeladern in der Maschine verboten, da müsste man zu mehradrigen Leitungen greifen (flexibel natürlich). Zu diesem Thema wollte ich halt noch wissen ob es eine Norm bzw. Vorschrift gibt die genau eben das besagt, Sinn macht es zumindest. Er ist allerdings auch der Meinung, dass wenn man einen Kabelkanal o.ä. in der Maschine hat und Einzeladern verlegt, muss man den Hauptstromkreis komplett in der gleichen Farbe ausführen (Dunkelblau). 

In anderen Abteilungen werden Maschinen nach dem "Farbcode" oben angeschlossen. Größtenteils wird alles mit Einzeladern gemacht weil kein Kabelkanal reinpasst und für mehradrige Leitungen kein Platz ist. Daher bin ich etwas irritiert was denn nun richtig ist. 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2020)

Poer schrieb:


> Welche Kabelfarben gelten im Maschinenbau und stimmt es, dass man nur doppeltisolierte Leitungen verwenden darf?
> *Wir haben schon Maschinen mit Einzeladern verkabelt ohne Kabelkanal o.ä. und haben nur Kabelstränge mit Kabelbindern / Klebeschellen zusammengebastelt da die Platzverhältnisse weder Kabelkanal noch doppeltisolierte Leitungen zulassen.
> *



Davon würde ich mal gerne ein Bild sehen, wenn es möglich ist!


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

Grob gesagt ist nur Grün Gelb genormt.
Alles andere sind Empfehlungen.
Man sollte sich aber schon daran halten.
Eine Maschineninstallation mit Einzeladern hmmm kaum vorstellbar im Jahr 2020.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> also zunächst mal heisst es Leitung und nicht Kabel.
> Die Kabelfarben, die Du beschreibst, sind die der Einzeladern der Schaltschrankver"kabelung"


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum man lieber "Schaltschrankverkabelung" sagt/schreibt, statt "Schaltschrankverleitungung".
Aber ab heute werde ich es nur noch mit GewissensBissen tun.



> Und ich glaube, ihr redet aneinander vorbei, was die Ver"kabelung" von Schaltschränken und Leitungsverlegung in der Maschine angeht.


Und ich glaube, was die Leitungsverlegung in der Maschine angeht, sollte mal jemand mit den MechanikKonstrukteuren reden ...



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Davon würde ich mal gerne ein Bild sehen, wenn es möglich ist!


Ich ahne schon, für welchen Thread Du das Bild eingeplant hast.


----------



## Poer (19 Januar 2020)

Danke für die Beiträge aber irgendwie bin ich nun genauso Schlau wie vorher...:?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

Poer schrieb:


> Danke für die Beiträge aber irgendwie bin ich nun genauso Schlau wie vorher...:?



Tja dann schau dir mal die Drahtfarben einer normalen sensor-Aktor-Leitung an:

Braun - Plus
Blau - Minus
Schwarz - Eingang / Ausgang 1
Weiß - Eingang / Ausgang 2
Grau - "Verschiedenes"


Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Poer (19 Januar 2020)

Ja und die Farben stehen doch im Gegensatz zur DIN 60204-1, wobei da auch wieder die Ausgangsfragen im Raum stehen würde, ob diese Norm und die Empfehlung der Kabelfarben für den Maschinenbau gelten oder ob es dazu eine andere Norm gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2020)

Nimm doch einfach die Farben die in der DIN stehen, das entspricht in etwas
den was in deinen Augen zu Alte Kollege beschreibt.
Wenn du weiterhin Freileitungen verwenden möchtest, nutze doch zumindest 
Strommasten. 

Bitte denk an das Foto!


----------



## Poer (19 Januar 2020)

Danke an @Blockmove für die hilfreichen antworten, warst der einzige der sich bemüht hat hier irgendwie fachlich beizutragen. So ganz hat sich der Sinn dieses Forums mir noch nicht erschlossen, vielleicht hab ich zu viel erwartet wenn ich eine Frage in einem Forum stelle 

@rostiger Nagel der alte Kollege beschreibt übrigens was anderes als das in der DIN steht (siehe Beitrag 1) aber egal :wink:

Nun denn, ich melde mich hier ab und such mir andersweitig Auskunft :sm24:


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

Poer schrieb:


> Ja und die Farben stehen doch im Gegensatz zur DIN 60204-1, wobei da auch wieder die Ausgangsfragen im Raum stehen würde, ob diese Norm und die Empfehlung der Kabelfarben für den Maschinenbau gelten oder ob es dazu eine andere Norm gibt.



Um was geht es nun? Kabelfarbe oder Adernfarbe?
Die Adernfarben in der DIN sind - wie bereits geschrieben - nur eine Empfehlung.
Wir haben jahrelang SPS-Karten mit farbcodierten Adern angeschlossen. War und ist auch zulässig.
Wir machen das Minuspotential dunkelblau / weiss ... Andere machen es nur dunkelblau. Beides zulässig.
In manchen Anlagen findest du die komplette SPS-Verdrahtung in rot.
Da die Norm hier nur Empfehlungen ausspricht, stehen bei vielen Firmen die Ader- und auch z.B. Schlauch- und Rohrfarben in der Liefervorschrift.


----------



## Ph3niX (19 Januar 2020)

Das was ich bisher bei den meisten gesehen habe sieht wie folgt aus:

Hauptstromkreis Phase: Schwarz
Hauptstromkreis Neutralleiter: Hellblau
Steuerspannung AC: rot
Neutralleiter Steuerspannung: rot/weiß
24V Steuerspannung: dunkelblau
0V Steuerspannung: blau/weiß (bei einigen ebenfalls dunkelblau)
Fremdspannung: orange
Temperaturen: weiß
Messpannung: braun
Messstrom: lila


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2020)

Poer schrieb:


> So ganz hat sich der Sinn dieses Forums mir noch nicht erschlossen, vielleicht hab ich zu viel erwartet wenn ich eine Frage in einem Forum stelle
> Nun denn, ich melde mich hier ab und such mir andersweitig Auskunft :sm24:


Weitere Meinungen zu hören und anderweitig Auskünfte einzuholen, ist nie verkehrt. Nur, weil hier im Forum auf Deine Anfrage (noch) keine für Dich befriedigende Reaktion erfolgt ist, nach zwei Tagen zu beschliessen "das war wohl nix", finde ich voreilig, aber immerhin sehr Entschluss-freudig.
Darfst gerne wieder hereinschauen und auch weitere Anfragen einstellen. Viel Erfolg!


----------

